# Best ISOM under $200



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

What do you think they best ISOM under $200 for the box is? Personally i like the H. Upmann Coronas Major...:u


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd say PSD4s or P Shorts........Always keeping me smiling...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I like Mag46 ... or for a few bucks over $200, Upmann No. 2.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Im actually thinking about scooping up a box of them Mag 46's. Never had them though. Your samplers are the best though Sean!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Mag 46s......Yum! You'll get urs in the box pass Erick!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmm...lots of choices. I'm going to have to go with RASS here!


----------



## Altaslim (Feb 14, 2006)

Right now it's RASS for me. Close 2nd is VR Famosas.


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

what about boli cornonas? How do you guys feel about them? Any years to avoid??


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Boli Coronas are nice, earthy sticks!


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

For under 200 the 99 Sancho Panza belis are awesome, as are the Molinos from 98.

For a little more than 200 The Upmann 2's and Monarchs from 01 are superb.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

cant beat the Fonseca Cosacos for 130 but my best 200 dollar box would be.... Monte 2 or ERDM Choix :2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

5 Pack of Monte A's, Partagas Presidentes, two 10 boxes of Partagas 898's... Juan Lopez. Sancho Panza Belicosos.


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Trinidad Coloniales, great off the truck. I have some 04's sleeping for long term.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

How about them San Cristobal shorts?


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Mag 46 is my favorite for under $200.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

PSD4's & San Cristobal "El Morro"...

Yummy...

- Nestor


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Best ISOM under $200:

I don't know about the best, but there are quite a few: PSD4's, Upmann Corona Majors, Mag 46's, VR Famosos, Party Shorts.........There are quite a few.

ATL


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> PSD4's & San Cristobal "El Morro"...
> 
> Yummy...
> 
> - Nestor


Not that I want an answer, but I do not know where you can get the SCdH El Morro for under $200.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> What do you think they best ISOM under $200 for the box is? Personally i like the H. Upmann Coronas Major...:u


I totally agree


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

San Cristobal principe's.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

RASS or JLo#2s in my book.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> San Cristobal principe's.


Agreed 100%! Bough a box about a month ago and smoked one last night. The flavors are just starting to open up and MAN are they good!


----------



## bmickey9 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm with the Party Short/RASS group


----------



## siriusstoogie (Jan 1, 2006)

SLR serie A MAR03 --tasting good
SLR serie A ENE03 --tasting very good
SLR serie A 01 (gifted) excellent!


----------

